# Wade Fishing the surf -- Seaside/Seagrove Beach



## TexTide04 (May 25, 2018)

Headed over from Houston to Florida Seaside area in August. Staying at a house on the beach in Seagrove. Wanted to pop in here to get some advice on wade fishing the surf. I fish a lot here in the Texas coast. Predominantly wade fishing for trout and redfish with artificial. 

Any advice from you guys on how to access, surf spots to hit, best artificial bait to use, what fish to expect (any snook?) etc would be extremely helpful. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

No Snook, and no wade Fishing in the surf. You can try wade Fishing in tha bay as long as you can access the water. Live shrimp or smal bait fish . Early morning try top water, mirro dine or rap ale twitch bait. The water here is to clean to hold any trout in the surf and the redfish will only be occasional. You’ll catch plenty of lady, Spanish , hard tail of the surf. Good luck


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I wade fish the surf when conditions are right. Low tide is a good time to get out as you can get on the 1st bar and reach a little deeper water. I much prefer wading there verse the bay as you can see the critters you want to avoid.
If condition are right I love to stand a 6' aluminum ladder up as far out as possible. On occasion it can be awesome fishing and you'll see a lot more fish when their there . 
August is not the best month for the surf though and you will have to go farther south to find a Snook in the surf. IMO mid April to mid May is prim, but it is possible to catch some good fish that month

You may have better surf fishing on Padre Island though from what I've seen there.


----------

